# Jobs in Cairo



## Sunrays (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear all,
I am a British Citizen and have recently relocated to cairo from London, UK. I am trying to find a job in IT . I was wondering if there are good recruitment agents. I have been trying to apply online but received no response

Many thanks
sunrays


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunrays said:


> Dear all,
> I am a British Citizen and have recently relocated to cairo from London, UK. I am trying to find a job in IT . I was wondering if there are good recruitment agents. I have been trying to apply online but received no response
> 
> Many thanks
> sunrays



To be perfectly honest you would have been better to secure yourself a job before leaving the UK then you would have been able to have a job with expat package perks,all you will get when applying for a job while you are living in Egypt is a one that is paid at local rates,also they are not allowed to employ a foreigner in a job that an egyptian can do.


----------



## Sunrays (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Sunrays (Aug 2, 2016)

Any tips now that i am in cairo how i can get a job. I dont mind the pay it is better than being jobless


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunrays said:


> Any tips now that i am in cairo how i can get a job. I dont mind the pay it is better than being jobless



Sorry can't help you there as don't live in Cairo and the people i do know are all employed on an expat basis.


----------



## TarekHassan (Sep 5, 2016)

I think BBC in Cairo in need for British accent, and you can register online in the HUB of BBC site, that means you have to make a profile and get ready for exams.
otherwise, the private schools are looking for teachers who speak English in native tongue.
I know some schools in Cairo and their addresses.


----------



## M.Aly (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey Sunrays, 
I can help you, send me your CV.


----------

